# Depth charts for inline sinkers?



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

Anybody got 1 they can share?
thanks


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

http://rednekoutfitters.com/inline_trolling_weight_chart.html


----------



## MrNobody (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks good info


----------

